

Chinese Melamine and American Vioxx: A Comparison - qiqing
http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/chinese-melamine-and-american-vioxx-a-comparison/

======
qiqing
tl;dr Merck pharmaceutical products indirectly ~50K elderly people in the
U.S., minor coverage by media, few consequences for unscrupulous business
practices. Unscrupulous business practices kills 6 infants in China, major
coverage by U.S. and Chinese media, responsible parties executed.

